# DirecTv2Pc and ICS Internet Connection Sharing



## John Nadeau (Sep 6, 2007)

Having a problem with the computer that is acting as my Internet Connection Sharing (ICS) Server (WindowsXPsp2).

*Overview:*
Three HR21's w/0290 running
Two Computers w/DirecTv2pc
Computer that is _*not *_running ICS: DirecTv2pc works fine 
Computer that _*is *_running ICS: 
-DirecTv2pc is able to see & browse all HR21's
-Press play (on either SD or HD content) and receive one of two errors:

1) DirecTv2Pc cannot connect to the server. 
The protected content cannot be played back at this time.
or
2) Server Returns '503 Service Unavailable'.
DirecTv2Pc could not play the content.​ Then, ICS is broken (can't browse Internet from any of my client computers).
Disabling, then re-enabling ICS fixes ICS/browsing issue.

Disabling firewall did not help. I've read some other threads where users have dropped ICS and used a traditional router and problems went away. I suspect that this problem is directly related to DirecTv2pc being situated "behind" the ICS/NAT system on this computer.

Are there any ports that need to be opened or forwarded in this situation? Has anyone been successful in running DirecTv2pc on their ICS Server?


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

I think you are not going to get this to work. The problem is with ICS and the shared connection ... the protocol provides this functionality by translating the IP header of TCP and UDP packets from IP addresses on the internal network to a single routable address on the Internet-connected interface. In addition to providing Internet-connection sharing, NAT technology enables security for internal LANs because Internet hosts can't reach the private addresses assigned to the machines behind a NAT-enabled device.

In essence ICS is attempting to control all the traffic passing over the network and is probably interfering with the "handshake" between the units.


----------



## AresROC (Sep 28, 2007)

I found out why some PC's won't play with the error.

1) DirecTv2Pc cannot connect to the server.
The protected content cannot be played back at this time.

I have 4 PC's with Directv2PC installed. All 4 wouldn't work the first day. After several days of work I got all 4 to work, but not on all the recorded programs.

The steps to make them work:

Remove Power DVD
Install latest Video Card Driver
Disable VMware network adapters, if you have any
Disable wired connection, if not connected and using wireless connection

Good Luck!

-AresROC


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

cheap router is the best solution.. then you don't have to leave PC on all the time.


----------



## mung3r (Feb 10, 2008)

AresROC said:


> I found out why some PC's won't play with the error.
> 
> Disable VMware network adapters, if you have any


This item solved my problem - which doesn't really make sense to me but I feel fortunate that I found this post.

Thanks AresROC!


----------



## volleygirl (Jul 23, 2007)

AresROC said:


> I found out why some PC's won't play with the error.
> 
> 1) DirecTv2Pc cannot connect to the server.
> The protected content cannot be played back at this time.
> ...


This fixed my problem too. Thanks!!


----------



## airjrdn (May 17, 2008)

Just a "Me too" reply, disabling the VMWare network adapters allowed it to work again. Note that I only have the VMWare Player installed, not VMWare Workstation.


----------



## se4b4ss (Feb 28, 2006)

Glad I found this thread. Cisco's AnyConnect client was causing the same issue for me. Thanks.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

All this in the name of security! :nono2:


----------



## peterlemonjello (May 10, 2009)

This fixed my problems too. Thanks!


----------

